# Rabbit Show?



## MissKissKiss (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi I am thinking about showing my rabbit at the fair. I have not shown them beforeor attended oneand do not know what to expect. It says rabbits shown in regular classes must be marked in the ear. I dont know if Lionheads need to be tagged. Doesnt tagging hurt the bunny?? Will it leave a hole? Is it really worth it to damage my rabbits ear? He is apretty guy with gorgeous unique patterned furand would love to show him. But I just dont know. I would love to go though!! I am very interested in the fancy. I would love to see what breeders say about him and see all the other types of breeds of rabbits.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 26, 2009)

Or is it just like a marking?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

It helps if we know what state or country you're from. In the US - the animals are tattooed in the ear - I think in the UK they use tags...


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh I am in IL, USA. So is tattooing mean permant ink in the skin? Or is it just written on with a marker?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

It is the ink in the ear - not a marker. You need to get someone to tattoo your rabbit or buy a tattoo set.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 26, 2009)

Yikes isnt that a little too painful for a little rabbit? What exactly do I tattoo in the ear? Is it tattooed on the outside of the ear on top? Or underneath where there is less fur?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

It is tattooed on the inside of the ear - since you're not a breeder you can tattoo whatever you want. (Breeders often times use codes to tell what litter the rabbit is from).


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

Feel free to post pictures of your boy if you want....but since you know he's a lionhead....you probably don't need our help...


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 26, 2009)

http://myfurkids.webs.com/bunny.htm

There ya go! Some pix. I think you already saw them though! I was the one wondering if he was single or double maned and what color and marking he is.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 26, 2009)

*MissKissKiss wrote: *


> http://myfurkids.webs.com/bunny.htm
> 
> There ya go! Some pix. I think you already saw them though! I was the one wondering if he was single or double maned and what color and marking he is.


He defo is single maned and I'm thinking a magpie harliquen?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think you can show him in ARBA shows as he's not on the standard and usually the shows don't take that coloring.

As for 4H shows..I have no idea.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 26, 2009)

You have to find out the rules for the fair you want to show at. If it is going to be an ARBA sanctioned show (American Rabbit Breeders Assoc.) you may not be able to show an as yet "unaccepted" color. If it is going to be a 4-H show for Youth, many Fairs do accept unusual colors. 

Contact the Show Superintendent and ask for a Rabbit Show Catalog. That will give you all the info...


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 26, 2009)

They told me any color is acceptable in Lionhead. I dont even have to know what it is to enter him. I wanted to know what he is for personal reasons though. I still dont know if Lionheads have to be marked or not. I just found out about that. I will have to try and contactthe head guyagain, but I always work all day. And dont want to call at dinner time or later. The catelog does notmention onlycertaincolors ormarkingsof Lionheads. It also says only rabbits shown in the regular class needs to be marked. I have a good feeling that does not include Lionhead since it is not a regular breed. But I am not sure. And I will not take him if I have to tattoo his ear. I think that is wrong. He did not ask for a painful tattoo. I do not want to hurt him or cause him to fear me. But if not I will definately take him. It is not the 4-H one, its an open one, but I think it is hosted by them since they are having a 4-H only one too. I dont think its regulated by the club. Though Im not sure.

I am thinking he is Harlequin Magpie too! Though I am new to rabbits and still learning. So not positive.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 26, 2009)

If you are against tattooing, then it's great that you found a show that doesn't require it. But honestly, I have never had a rabbit fear me or hate me, or hold it against me that I tattooed their ear. If it is done right, it can be relatively quick with minimum of discomfort. Most of the bunnies object more to being held tightly than to the tattoo itself. The ear can be iced to numb it. The pen we use is very fast (I can do 4- 5 characters in under 90 seconds.) There is no bleeding or route for infection. 

And once the rabbit is marked, you are sure of it's pedigree (parentage). This prevents making any breeding mistakes (too close), allows repeat breedings (following a pedigree) and prevents anyone from incorrectly "claiming" your rabbit as theirs.

You are entitled to your opinion, but please don't condemn those that do tattoo. 

One other point, you should also find out from the Show Superintendent how long the Fair runs, and if you have to leave your rabbit for the duration of the Fair. Some Fairs rules state that the rabbit has to remain cooped on site from the start of the Fair until the end. That could be 4-7 days.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anyone has a rabbit scream or try to get away while getting a tattoo?? Or is it quick enough that they dont realize it hurts? I wont enter him if I have to leave him there that long. I think you do overnight though. Which still makes me nervous. Is it possible someone might try to claim is as theirs? Or do you think they might just take him? Or do they keep a good eye on things at the show? Sorry I didnt mean to condem anything. I just thought it might be too painful. He doesnt really need a tatt since I dont breed and the breeder oviously doesnt care to keep track since they sell to a pet store.


----------



## sheandg (Jul 26, 2009)

I have had a couple rabbits not even flinch when getting a tat. and others jump. It is really quick and no one's personality changed because of it. My buns still love me. The tats help keep your rabbit's identity and no one can mistake them for their own. 

It is no worse than getting your animals vaccinated.....


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had a few "try to get away"... but that was mostly because they did not want to be held. I hadn't even started to tattoo them! LOL! And the young bunnies do have to learn to accept a certain level of handling. If they want to be difficult, I use a soft bath towel and make a "bunny burrito". Just kind of wrap them up, leaving out the head and ears. As soon as they feel secure, they calm down. (None of them like to think they are going to fall.)

Look into how long the Fair is and if you have to leave him. You would have to check out the security measures the Fair has in place to protect the rabbits. And make your decision based on what you learn.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2009)

The tattoo is part of what proves he's yours...as your entry is marked with his tattoo number.

Yeah - I've had rabbits scream. Many? Maybe 2 or 3....out of ... 50 or more?

But its quick and its over and done with.

I will be surprised if you can show him without a tattoo - even for 4H. But I'm not familiar with their rules.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have yet to have a bun scream. I use a tattoo pen and its quick and easy. Think of it as getting your ears pierced. The pain is over in a sec. They sqirm a bit but like BlueGiants said its due more to them not wanting to be held so still. I do understand your point but tattooing is part of showing...its all about identification and record keeping.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah okay I will think about it then. I guess it doesnt sound too bad. It would be cool to have his name on his ear. Or do they give me a certan number to use?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The tattoo is part of what proves he's yours...as your entry is marked with his tattoo number.
> 
> I will be surprised if you can show him without a tattoo - even for 4H. But I'm not familiar with their rules.


We have a lot of experience with 4-H. Although it is possible that Illinois has a different set of rules, having a tattoo in the ear is a requirement for showing rabbits at 4-H events. It is a vital part of the identification and security process. Our club checks the rabbits in by their tats, and at the end of the fair, you can only leave with those same animals...as identified by the tats.

During a show, the judges use the tattoo numbers to let the writers (judges' assistants) know which show card to put the comments on.You would be surprised how often it is hard to make sure you have yourOWN rabbit when it is time to take them off of the table. The judges move them around to rank them, and some times the rabbits do their own rearranging, lol. If you've ever tried to remember which REWNethie is yours, out of the 16 that are on the table...well, you see how the tats help!

One other important use of tats is for ARBA records. At this point you might not think this will matter to you, but you may findthat you really enjoy showing. A year from now, you might be way into it! The show secretary sends records to ARBA (if it is an ARBA sanctioned show - most are) for the rabbits that earn the top rankings in their categories. A rabbit, as identified by their tat number and the owner's name, can earn an ARBA title of Grand Champion after they have earned enough "legs" (show titles). Not only is it prestigious (and exciting!), you known as having quality animals. Any that you breed to sell, from that rabbit's line, will command better prices.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 27, 2009)

Ahh cool. So it is pretty important huh? Is there a lot of people on watch over the bunnies so no one just takes one home? I am scared to leave him overnight. I wonder if they lock the building up. I guess it depends on whoever is in charge of the show. I dont think mine would win any awards since he is not a showable color. But it would be neat to see what breeders say about him.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*MissKissKiss wrote: *


> Ah okay I will think about it then. I guess it doesnt sound too bad. It would be cool to have his name on his ear. Or do they give me a certan number to use?


Nope! You get to choose your own tat #. It can actually be letters, numbers, or a combination of the two.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 27, 2009)

If you are that nervous about tattooing your rabbit, then I suggest you let someone else do it and walk away while they are doing it. This will relieve your stress as well as the rabbit's. They can sense when you are nervous. Also, this way, there is absolutely no way your rabbit will associate you with the tattooing. Give him a treat after...always works for my rabbits.

As for the screaming, for some reason, my Dutch are the screamers and the Woolies just sit there. I was tattooing some baby Rex for a friend of mine and I actually had one growl at me. I couldn't help but start laughing because it kept growling until my friend picked him up. LOL!

As BlueGiants said, you can put ice on the ear to numb it but in reality, I have never had one that seemed to be in pain for more than 5 minutes. Most hold their ear down for about a minute and thenthey are back to eating and drinking and binkying!

Also, if you are nervous about someone taking or stealing your rabbit from the fair, don't bring him. I have seen rabbits that go missing from fairs, though not mine yet...*knocks on wood*. However, I have been showing since 1991 and in all the fairs I do, I have only seen about 5 rabbits go missing. Pretty good track record!

Sharon


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Also, if you are nervous about someone taking or stealing your rabbit from the fair, don't bring him. I have seen rabbits that go missing from fairs, though not mine yet...*knocks on wood*. However, I have been showing since 1991 and in all the fairs I do, I have only seen about 5 rabbits go missing. Pretty good track record!


It really is a good idea to see how much security they will have at the fair. A couple of years ago, we got really serious about it, after some incidents of stolen rabbits, and some hooligans rearranging rabbits and putting males and females together, etc. (PEOPLE! Sometimes they can be so stupid!!) Most of this happened at night, when the fair itself was closed...but our fairgrounds has hundreds of CAMPERS during fair week. I'm sure it was easy for some trouble makers to make their way to the rabbit barn. 

Anyway, some of the security measures we have taken are: Rabbits are checked in by tat #, into numbered cages. At the end of the fair, we have a check out, and all tat #s are verified before the animals leave the barn. All of our cages are locked with zip tiesat all times, unless we are actively cleaning cages, handling, or showing our rabbits. You have to go to the office area in the barn to request wire cutters. (Since the leaders know most of the kids and families, this works pretty well to deter strangers.) We also have 3-5 leaders or parent volunteers manning the barn during fair hours. A couple stay in the office area, and the others circulate around, talking to people visiting the barn, and keeping an eye out for anyone trying to "poke" or "pet" the rabbits. Finally, we have at least one adult spend the night in the rabbit barn. We have canvas flaps that close at night, and the fencing around the barn locks. 

We have had 0 problems since beefing up our security in these ways. Oh, one other thing...during fair hours, we run a petting pen at the front of the barn. Several 4-H member volunteers run this, and it seems to keep people from bothering the animals in the cages. Even the kids! If they know they can pet a rabbit on the way in and the way out, they usually leave our caged animals alone.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear you fair does a good job keeping up with things Wabbit. I hope mine is that secure. I will call the guy in charge tomarrow and find out how they secure their fair is and see if he can tattoo my bunny. Great tips, Starlight, for keeping bunny calm. Thank you everyone who helped answer my questions and gave me advice!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 28, 2009)

We put locks on our cages at fair. Not that it doesn't keep people from poking the rabbits and sticking things through the cages. Ugh!


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 28, 2009)

LOl some people huh?? I changed my mind about showing my bunny. I found out you do have to keep the rabbit there for all 4 days of the show. I do not want to do that. I dont understand why they charge so much to show an animal, then force you to keep it there for several days plus say you cannot sue if animal or stolen or hurt (when it should be their responsiblity to keep them safe), and on top of all that, the most you can win is $5. And with his markings, I know I wouldnt even win $2 lol. In my opinion, If people really wanted to see the rabbits, then either they need to come the day of the show, or the fair needs to open up a rabbit petting pen for everyone to see them. Not force everyone's rabbit to stay! I mean they could take pictures of all the winners and put them on a website if they really want to show them off. EH....maybe I will find a better rabbit show. I mean I really do want to do this. I love small animals. I enjoy attending fancy rat shows and I have shown one of my boys. And proud he won best Dumbo Rex Buck and Best Costume!! I wish I could show off my pretty bunny too. But that is too much that they expect for one little bunny. Thank you again everyone who has helped make my descion and gave me advice.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 28, 2009)

*MissKissKiss wrote: *


> LOl some people huh?? I changed my mind about showing my bunny. I found out you do have to keep the rabbit there for all 4 days of the show. I do not want to do that. I dont understand why they charge so much to show an animal, then force you to keep it there for several days plus say you cannot sue if animal or stolen or hurt (when it should be their responsiblity to keep them safe), and on top of all that, the most you can win is $5. And with his markings, I know I wouldnt even win $2 lol. In my opinion, If people really wanted to see the rabbits, then either they need to come the day of the show, or the fair needs to open up a rabbit petting pen for everyone to see them. Not force everyone's rabbit to stay! I mean they could take pictures of all the winners and put them on a website if they really want to show them off. EH....maybe I will find a better rabbit show. I mean I really do want to do this. I love small animals. I enjoy attending fancy rat shows and I have shown one of my boys. And proud he won best Dumbo Rex Buck and Best Costume!! I wish I could show off my pretty bunny too. But that is too much that they expect for one little bunny. Thank you again everyone who has helped make my descion and gave me advice.


If your serious you should invest in some proper show quality rabbits, The one you were thinking of showing is just a pet rabbit. I hope showing works out for you.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jul 28, 2009)

He does sound pet quality, single mane? I'm not a Lionhead fancier myself but I thought the double mane was the showable ones. I could be wrong. I know they have an ARBA judge for the 4H show the the local fair, the rabbits have to stay all week, but it doesn't cost anything to enter and you don't win anything major. (No GC legs for BOB's nothing)It's a just for fun kids thing. And they do have a pet section for mixes or non recognized breeds(We brought velveteen lops one year!)
And I have heard of a large Jersey Wooley being crossed to a Nethie and getting a long haired Nethie that looked like a nice sized Jersey wooley doing wonderful when listed as a jersey wooley- he won BOB as a jersey for quite a few years, so if he looks like a nice Lionhead I would try a 4H youth thing if you wanted to in a year or so


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I wasnt expecting to win anything with him. But wanted to for fun as a hobby sorta. I wouldnt know where to get a show qaulity rabbit at or know what to look for. Though I know of a breeder very close by who breeds English Angoras. I think they specialize in Blue Eyed Whites. Do Angoras do well in shows? Well I will try to find a show who allows any type of Lionhead. But from what everyone saying, it doesnt sound like I will find one.  Hmm...Do clubs do any pet class rabbit competition? Like with rats, you have to have your rat registered with a club in order to show. However in Pet Classes you can enter any rat in and they do fun things. Like Cutest, Most Matched Pair, Best Costume, Photo Comp, Etc. Do any rabbit shows do they same? Or are there any online Rabbit competition for pets, like photo contest maybe??


----------



## pamnock (Jul 29, 2009)

Someof theblue eyed white English Angorashave a tendency to have cottony coats, and generally don't do as well showing.

Your best bet is to attend shows and listen to the judge's comments while you are actually seeing what a winning rabbit looks like. Ask breeders about the coats and compare the texture and density of different coats.

Remember that Angoras are a lot of work. I used to do the shearing and grooming for an Angora breeder (as well as having a couple Angoras myself). There is a lot of time involved in caring for their coats, which also require the expense of a special blower (brushing strips the density out of the coats). Allergies to the dander in their coats is also a consideration.


Many of the pet rabbitcompetitions in the US are for youth.


Pam


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahh I see, that sucks! Bunnies are for grown ups too!! I knew an Angora coat was difficult to keep neat but I didnt realize there was soo much to caring for them, like the special blower. I do not think an Angora would be a good breed for me since I am a beginer. Also Angora wouldnt do good around here. Although this summer is a cool one this year, some years it gets unbearable and we do not have central air and rarely put in the window air. That coat would get way too hot in the summer. I do not know any other breeders around here though, but Im sure there are some somewhere! I did contact a rabbit show but they do not accept Lionheads, and I dont think any other (non-fair) rabbit shows take them either.  But I was thinking about attending the fair just to see the rabbit show. It should be interesting!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 30, 2009)

*MissKissKiss wrote: *


> Ahh I see, that sucks! Bunnies are for grown ups too!! I knew an Angora coat was difficult to keep neat but I didnt realize there was soo much to caring for them, like the special blower. I do not think an Angora would be a good breed for me since I am a beginer. Also Angora wouldnt do good around here. Although this summer is a cool one this year, some years it gets unbearable and we do not have central air and rarely put in the window air. That coat would get way too hot in the summer. I do not know any other breeders around here though, but Im sure there are some somewhere! I did contact a rabbit show but they do not accept Lionheads, and I dont think any other (non-fair) rabbit shows take them either.  But I was thinking about attending the fair just to see the rabbit show. It should be interesting!


I don't think you really need a special blower if you only have 1 and are not really too interested in showing. A hair dryer with a cool setting will work. Most breeders use a blower so they don't damage the coat and the rabbits looks its best for the show and they don't have to use brushes if they can help it. You don't need to use the blower as much if you raise/use the rabbits for the wool, but you do still want to preserve the wool. If you are looking more for a pet or breeding stock, you can keep the wool shorter and harvest more often. A fan at the level of the rabbit can help keep them cool as well as some other cooling techniques like frozen water bottles or cold tiles. 
With Sean, I kept his coat shorter as he did get bothered by the heat, especially when he was doing agility. He was a pet first and not used for the wool or showing (he was a rescue and neutered anyway). I just used a slicker brush and comb for him and did use a hair dyer on the cool setting sometimes. 

You could go for another breed that would be easier to keep and show. If you want to have a bit of a better chance, choose a breed that doesn't have as many entires. Lops, dutch, and rex seem to be popular, but would probably have a lot of competition. Going to shows and talking to the breeder/handlers can help you decide. 

If you have a local rabbit organization, consider joining it. It is usually fairly cheap to join and you would get info on shows and be in contact with breeders. The American Rabbit Breeders Association is the main one in North America but there are other clubs out there that deal more with local people.


----------



## MissKissKiss (Jul 30, 2009)

I did come across an IL rabbit club (where I live) so that would be good to join. I suppose if I put enough effort into it I could keep an Angora healthy and cool in the summer. They are very pretty!! But I still am not sure if I want another bunny or what breed I really want till I do more research. I also love the looks of Holland Lops!! Are there any small breeds out there that are not bred or shown much? Which small breed is more social and calm around people? I love my Lionhead but he does not seem to enjoy being around people as he does the cats or by himself LOL. Though he is very calm and playful regardless.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2009)

A hair dryer isn't strong enough to blow out matts and pull the coat apart. But for those not interested in showing, the coat can be kept sheared.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2009)

*MissKissKiss wrote: *


> I did come across an IL rabbit club (where I live) so that would be good to join. I suppose if I put enough effort into it I could keep an Angora healthy and cool in the summer. They are very pretty!! But I still am not sure if I want another bunny or what breed I really want till I do more research. I also love the looks of Holland Lops!! Are there any small breeds out there that are not bred or shown much? Which small breed is more social and calm around people? I love my Lionhead but he does not seem to enjoy being around people as he does the cats or by himself LOL. Though he is very calm and playful regardless.



You might be interesting in adopting a rabbit from a rescue.

Pam


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

A dwarf hotot isn't a very popular breed there small and very cute. Pamnock so does a blower actually take out all the knots for you?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't recommend Dwarf Hotots for beginners because of congenital health issues they are prone to.

The proper Angora blower is very strong, parts the hair and works webbing out to prevent matting. It won't fix a terribly matted coat - those have to be sheared.

Pam


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 30, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I don't recommend Dwarf Hotots for beginners because of congenital health issues they are prone to.
> 
> The proper Angora blower is very strong, parts the hair and works webbing out to prevent matting. It won't fix a terribly matted coat - those have to be sheared.
> 
> Pam


Thanks for the heads up on a blower!


----------

